# Sheldon Reservoir 12/28/2017



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Had a really good last trip of 2017 on Sheldon Reservoir and had the GoPro running so here is the video if you would like to watch.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wtg Derek

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Derek, that thumping chatterbait works real good in cold water. I had one like that first one you caught out there this year I thought same as you, had to be 8 and was just under 7 on two scales!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Guys!!
Steve, I caught one that was 7.5 the week before that wasn't that big. I really wish the batteries hadn't died on me so we would know for sure. The whole display was fading in an out the whole time I was weighing her. But your are right, this past summer I caught some long fish out there that should have weight more but they were only 5-6 pounds on the scale.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep it fished into the summer well this year without becoming completely clogged like in years past. I destroyed a 4 blade prop putting it back on the trailer there last time. Something big on the R side of the ramp, I called the park police and spoke to a guy but not sure if they found anything or removed it. Guy Pm'ed me on here and said a car body was there a few days prior and it was likely rolled down into the water.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

SD Hawkins said:


> Yep it fished into the summer well this year without becoming completely clogged like in years past. I destroyed a 4 blade prop putting it back on the trailer there last time. Something big on the R side of the ramp, I called the park police and spoke to a guy but not sure if they found anything or removed it. Guy Pm'ed me on here and said a car body was there a few days prior and it was likely rolled down into the water.


Yes I dinged a prop on it too, luckily I run an aluminum prop so no real biggie. After Harvey when the water got really clear you could see it and it looked more like a cement culvert piece about 4-5 feet in length and about 3-4 feet in diameter.


----------



## Danno93 (Apr 15, 2006)

Any car vandalism issues or break ins anymore? I've heard horror stories, but the few times I went I never had any problems.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Danno93 said:


> Any car vandalism issues or break ins anymore? I've heard horror stories, but the few times I went I never had any problems.


None, knock on wood.
However I've started to think that might have been false rumors started to keep folks away. Either way I don't care as longs as they continue to live my stuff alone.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Derek, I left you a message. Spoke to Ofcr Shirley just now and he told me they pulled a Mercedes out of there two weeks ago that was stolen, it was on the right side of the ramp. Did you hit something after say the 25th? If so he asked that I call back so he can follow up.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

We used to tube fish Sheldon... caught some giants, no break ins back then. Tube w/seat, and swim fins! All thru the woods. You could sneak up on those big LMB. Lots, of big Cottonmouths!This was before I knew how big the gators, were! That was 45 years ago!!!!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

SD Hawkins said:


> Derek, I left you a message. Spoke to Ofcr Shirley just now and he told me they pulled a Mercedes out of there two weeks ago that was stolen, it was on the right side of the ramp. Did you hit something after say the 25th? If so he asked that I call back so he can follow up.


No I've been avoiding the right side of the ramp since I hit shortly after Harvey. They might have pulled it out, I'll check it out with my trolling motor the next time I'm out there to sure. Thanks


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Derek, I accidentally erased your text last night but I will follow up with you to see if you see it next time or not.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

That place holds some BIG bass.. BIG gators too....
Don't see a lot of folks that chase the crappie, very nice bream & red ear although there is a very good population in there.... 
Cool vid.....


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

silentkilla said:


> That place holds some BIG bass.. BIG gators too....
> Don't see a lot of folks that chase the crappie, very nice bream & red ear although there is a very good population in there....
> Cool vid.....


I see a lot of folks out chasing crappie but not many having much luck. I've been meaning to give them a go but haven't been able to put down my bass rod as yet........


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

SD Hawkins said:


> Derek, I accidentally erased your text last night but I will follow up with you to see if you see it next time or not.


No biggie Steve, I had one of those afternoons at work and couldn't get back to you immediately. Its all good.

BTW will be up on Houston this weekend practicing for a BBL tournament at the end of the month.......where are the bass??


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I thought you cannot run the big motor on Sheldon? Or just idle?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

fishinganimal said:


> I thought you cannot run the big motor on Sheldon? Or just idle?


Rules are Idle Speed only but there are some folks that go cutting across the lake on plane. Not only is that against the rules but it is just plain dangerous with all the stumps in that lake. I just my trolling motor 90% of the time I'm fishing out there the lake is not that big.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome video and bait!

For fishinganimal, it appeared you took off in the lake past idle on the video.

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

tpool said:


> Awesome video and bait!
> 
> For fishinganimal, it appeared you took off in the lake past idle on the video.
> 
> ...


Thanks you!!

OH, I get what fishinganimal was getting at now. That Intro to the video was shot on Lake Bastrop and not at Sheldon. I use the same intro on all my videos, just change the title text that appears. The exit clip was shot on Halls Bayou.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

OK. Now we are on the same page!!


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Dont feel bad, when he popped up on plane I thought same thing then same that big power line tower and said man that looks like Bastrop, and has to be , Derek would not be on plane in that lake, he knows better!!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

fishinganimal said:


> OK. Now we are on the same page!!


Sorry for the misunderstanding.



SD Hawkins said:


> Dont feel bad, when he popped up on plane I thought same thing then same that big power line tower and said man that looks like Bastrop, and has to be , Derek would not be on plane in that lake, he knows better!!!


I know better, but there way too many folks that don't know better out there.


----------

